# 4Sevens Preon Review (1xAAA & 2xAAA): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!



## selfbuilt (Jan 20, 2010)

_*Reviewer's Note: *The Preon 1 and Preon 2 samples were provided for review by 4Sevens.com. Please see their website for more info._

*Warning: pic heavy, as usual. *

*Manufacturer's specifications, condensed from 4Sevens’ website:*

LED: CREE XP-G R5
Max Output: Preon 1 - 70 Out-the-front (OTF) lumens, Preon 2 – 160 lumens
Material: Type-III Hard-anodized Aircraft-grade Aluminum (Titanium also available)
Lens: Optical-grade glass lens with anti-reflective coating on both sides
Battery: Preon 1 - One AAA included, Preon 2 – Two AAA included (see voltage range to select acceptable batteries for this light)
Operating Voltage Range: 0.9V-3.0V
Seven Output Modes:
Low: Preon 1 - 1.8 OTF Lumens, 23 hours; Preon 2 - 2.2 OTF Lumens, 23 hours
Medium: Preon 1 - 8.5 OTF Lumens, 6 hours; Preon 2 - 22 OTF Lumens, 6 hours
High: Preon 1 - 70 OTF Lumens, 0.8 hours; Preon 2 - 160 OTF Lumens, 0.8 hours
Strobe: Preon 1 - 1.6 hours
SOS: Preon 1 - 2.4 hours
Beacon (Hi): Preon 1 - 8 hours
Beacon (Lo): Preon 1 - 40 hours
Dimensions: Preon 1 - Length: 2.95 inches, Diameter: 0.55 inches, Weight: 0.5 ounces
Dimensions: Preon 2 - Length: 5.05 inches, Diameter: 0.55 inches, Weight: 0.88 ounces
Waterproof: IPX-8 Rating
Included Accessories: Removable clip, Ring for keychain attachment.
Note: Preon 1 comes with flat tailcap for head twisty-only action, Preon 2 comes with a reverse clicky switch (allowing both clicky and twisty action). The switch/flat tail can be purchase separately and works on either body.
MSRP varies on configuration and construction material (i.e. Titanium available), but standard Preon 1 is ~ $34 and standard Preon 2 is ~$42 with CPF discount. Also available as a kit - both bodies/tailcaps with one head - for ~$45 with discount.
The Preon is 4Sevens answer to the expanding world of AAA flashlights. Have they pulled off a winning design? Scroll down to find out … 







The Preon comes in two forms – 1xAAA (Preon 1) and 2xAAA (Preon 2). For all intents and purposes, the parts are interchangeable – the head is common to both lights, and the flat tailcap/clicky switch works on either model. They also come in a range of materials (i.e. Aluminum or Titanium) and colors (e.g. aluminum in Black, Red, Blue, or Gold), and are available individually or as part of a combined kit (accessories are also sold separately).









The lights come in similar packaging. Inside the hard carboard case with plastic insert is the light with a removable pocket clip installed – and with either the flat tailcap (Preon 1) or protruding clicky switch (Preon 2). Also included in the package are 1x or 2x Duracell alkaline battery, spare o-rings, keychain attachment ring, and manual. 

First thing to notice about the body design is the smooth wall construction – very sleek, with no knurling or ridge detail. My samples were of the four colored aluminum versions, but titanium is also available.













(from left to right: Duracell alkaline AAA, Preon 2, Preon 1, Maratac AAA (Natural), IlluminaTi, VersaTi, LiteFlux LF2XT, Lumapower Avenger GX, Fenix L0D.

*Preon 2*: Weight 20.2g (with keychain clip), Length 127.4mm x Width 14.0mm
*Preon 1*: Weight 15.3g (with keychain clip), Length 75.6mm x Width 14.0mm
*IlluminaTi*: Weight 23.5g (with keychain clip), Length 68.8mm x Width 14.0mm (bezel)
*ITP EOS A3 Upgraded:* Weight: 11.6g (no clip), Length: 69.7, Width: 14.1mm (bezel)
*VersaTi:* Weight: 23.2g (no clip), Length: 67.1mm, Width: 14.6mm
*LiteFlux LF2XT:*Weight: 21.2g (with pocket clip installed), Length 81.2mm x Width: 14.9mm (bezel)
*Avenger GX*: Weight: 22.9g (with Clicky switch), 22.0g (with twisty switch), Length 93.8mm (with clicky switch) or 86.7mm (with twisty switch) x Width: 15.2mm (bezel)

The Preon 1 is slightly longer than most of the recent 1xAAA lights, but that is due to the ability to swap out the flat tailcap for a clicky switch. Note that the Preon 1 is still roughly in keeping the classic Fenix L0D (which lacks this ability). The Preon 2 is quite reasonable in size for a 2xAAA penlight, and comes with the reverse clicky switch.






Fit and finish are excellent on all my samples - no flaws or chips in any of the various matte color finishes. Typically, color anodizing is done only at the type II anodizing level, but 4Sevens claims HA (type III) for the Preons. :thumbsup: 

Grip is obviously reduced compared to other lights with knurling or extensive ridge detail. As such, you may find it a bit hard to twist modes one-handed with the Preons. The installed pocket clip works well as an anti-roll feature. Identification labels are sharp and clear against the matte background (although hard to read with the gold finish). Quite stylish looking overall. :kiss:
_*
UPDATE Feb 1, 2009:* 4Sevens.com informs that they use a proprietary coating on the Preons to increase the roughness to the touch. It is true that the Preons are not quite as slippery as I would have expected from their appearance, but the coating is still not as "grippy" as actual knurling._






Screw threads are anodized in the head, allowing for head lock-out. :thumbsup:






As mentioned previously, the flat tailcap and clicky-switch tailcap are inter-changeable, so you can swap one for the other (flat tailcap included with Preon 1, clicky switch for Preon 2 – but both available as extra accessory). No need to anodize screw threads here, as the head allows you to lock out the light.

You can switch the pocket clip for the included keychain clip ring (although you will have to take off the o-ring first :shrug. Although the keychain clip ring looks fairly thin, it should be durable and stable, given that you can only remove it by unscrewing the tailcap.

Note there is no keychain or split ring included with the Preons.














Superficially, the business end of the Preon looks a lot like the recent ITP/Maratac/Titanium Innovations lights. However, like the IlluminaTi, the Preon is distinguished by its Cree XP-G emitter with a R5 output bin. The emitter is also similarly guaranteed to be perfectly centered (not necessarily the case on the budget ITP/Maratac lines).

No tint bin is specified, but all four of mine were what I would consider a premium “cool white” tint bin for XR-E/XR-Gs (scroll down for beamshots). For those of you not familiar with tint bins, please see my Colour tint comparison and the summary LED tint charts found here. 

Like the IlluminaTi, texturing of the orange peel reflector is fairly high on the Preon (both a bit higher than the ITP/Mararacs). Should provide a similar looking beam pattern. 

And now for the requisite white wall hunting  … all lights are on Max with OP reflector on a Sanyo Eneloop AAA, about 0.5 meters from a white wall. 














As you can see, on 1xAAA the Preon is pretty comparable to the other XP-G R5 light, the IlluminaTi. Beam pattern is very similar to ITP/Maratac lights (although slightly brighter due to the R5). On 2xAAA, max output is considerably increased (i.e. roughly doubled). 

*User Interface*

The regular Preon interface is similar to many of the competing twisty 1xAAA lights, in this case in the Lo > Med > Hi mode sequence. But the Preons have a few additional tricks up their battery tubes …. 

Basic operation is controlled by twisting the head tight against the body to activate the light, loosen to turn off. Do a twist off-on in under 1 sec and the light advances to its next mode sequence. Wait more than two seconds before re-activating the light after turning off, and it returns to default Lo (i.e. no memory mode). 

With the reverse clicky switch installed (standard on the Preon 2), you will need to have the head tight against the body – you can then cycle through modes by repeatedly pressing the switch. Note that the light can still operate as a twisty, even with the clicky switch installed (i.e. just has to be in the clicked On postion)

There is no strobe or SOS mode to worry about in the regular interface. :kiss: But they are “hidden” away if you want them. Normally, twisty-mode cycle selection continues indefinitely - keep doing off-on twists to run through all the sequences in order again. But if you run through the complete sequence twice in under two seconds (i.e. On Lo > Med > Hi > Lo > Med > Hi), you will access the additional hidden modes. These present themselves in sequence as Strobe > SOS > Hi Beacon > Lo Beacon.






Strobe was measured at 9.9Hz. Beacon modes are 5 rapid flashes followed a single ~1.25 sec flash at 10 sec intervals, at either full power (Hi) or lower power (Lo).

Note that there is no memory for “special outputs” either – if you turn off the light for more than 2 seconds, you will be back at constant output Lo when next you re-illuminate. So no worries about getting stuck accidentally strobing yourself here. :thumbsup: Frankly, this is the sort of interface I like to see – “special modes” are well hidden, and not at all obtrusive.






Like all multi-mode lights in the tiny 1xAAA class, the Preons use pulse-width-modulation (PWM) for their Lo/Med modes. However, they have among highest PWM frequencies I’ve detected for this class – 2.40 to 2.43 kHz. :twothumbs

You will not notice the PWM in regular use, unless you really go looking for it. 

*Testing Method:* All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for the extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

Throw values are the square-root of lux measurements taken at 1 meter from the lens, using a light meter.

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*






As expected, the Max overall output of the R5-equipped 1xAAA Preon 1 is consistent with my only other 1xAAA light using this emitter (IlluminaTi), and is higher than the Q5/R2-equipped competition. Min output levels are reasonable for this class.

Note that this light really “shines” in 2xAAA form (sorry, couldn’t resist). Preon 2 max output is nearly double that of the Preon 1. oo:

Note also that 10440 Li-is not supported (the published voltage range is 0.9V- 3.0V only).

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*






Shown above is the Hi output mode the Preon 1 and 2, on all batteries. Consistent with the published specs, you get nearly twice the max output for the same runtime when run in 2xAAA form. That pattern was consistent on all batteries tested.










Individually, the 1xAAA and 2xAAA forms of this light behave as expected. Max output and runtime are consistent with published specs. 

Note that runtime on Med was lower in my testing than specified by 4Sevens, but I suspect that is because output is actually somewhat higher than spec (i.e. more like ~20/35 OTF lumens rather than the reported 8.5/22 OTF lumens for Preon 1/2). :shrug: Regardless, output/runtime efficiency is what I would expect for a light of this class.

I have also tested the second sample/color of each Preon light on Eneloop (shown as the dotted lines above). As you can see, the replicate samples were very close in output and runtime to the first batch of Preon 1/2 lights. :thumbsup:

And for how the Preon 1 compares to the 1xAAA competition:




























Compared to its class, output/runtime performance for the 1xAAA Preon 1 is right where I would expect it. As you can see, output on Med is slightly higher than most of the other lights (which means lower absolute runtimes). But overall efficiency seems consistent with other lights, given the higher Med output level. 

One interesting note - the Preon 1 had the highest max output on alkaline for any light in this class.  Most of the competition are not quite as bright on alkaline as they are on L92/NiMH.

*Potential Issues*

Lack of head knurling means you may find one-handed twisty mode switching difficult in the 1xAAA format. And the clicky switch is a little soft compared to full-size model switches - but that's a nitpick, given that there are so few clickies in lights this size.

The keychain clip ring and pocket clip are both very stable - but it is either one or the other at any given time, and switching them back and forth is a bit messy (i.e. have to remove an o-ring, and the clip rings are a tight fit around the tailcap screw threads).

Medium mode is a bit brighter than most of the competition, meaning absolute Med runtimes are lower (although overall efficiency seems comparable to others in this class).

*Preliminary Observations*

There has been a popular resurgence of the AAA form factor lately on CPF, with new lights coming out from several manufacturers. Most likely it was the hugely popular budget ITP/Matatac that really got the ball rolling. But even before that, the LiteFlux LF2XT, Lumapower Avenger and others have created devoted followings.

The Preon takes the current trend toward small size and KISS interfaces a step further, with additional features, choice of materials and colors, improved PWM, 2xAAA option with increased output, and choice between twisty and clicky switch action – all in am incredibly small package. What is not to love? :kiss:

The Preon is definitely intended as something of showy light, with its sleek tumbled-matte finish and multiple colors/body materials. Personally, I would have preferred a bit more ridge detail on the head (to facilitate one-handed switching), but I understand the decision to keep it looking smooth (i.e. more stylish this way). 

While personal tastes vary in terms of styling and colors, there is no doubt the Preons carry a powerful punch. I particularly like the 2xAAA option (with roughly doubled output on the common head oo and the slim clicky switch design. The modular nature of the light is quite impressive – you can mix and match parts with ease (and all are available as optional accessories in either form). You can even buy it as a kit with one head and both body formats. :twothumbs

I am amazed that they managed to keep the light this small while adding the option to switch between the flat tailcap for tailstanding or the clicky switch. And special bonus – this means the keychain clip ring or pocket clip can be firmly installed (i.e. no danger of it being pulled off). Both seem reasonably strong to me.

Oh, and the 2.3 kHz PWM freq is also appreciated.  This is one of the highest I've seen to date for a 1xAAA multi-mode light. Although anything in the ~1kHz or higher range is typically fine with me (e.g. IlluminaTi, LiteFlux LF2XT, etc.)

Simply put, there’s a lot to like about these 4Sevens offerings in the AAA space. "Atlanta, we have a winner here."


----------



## awid (Jan 20, 2010)

Awesome review as always! This only confirmed the Preon's spot on my wishlight.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 20, 2010)

Great review, as always you set the gold standard. I love seeing a new review from you; it's like getting a latest copy of your favorite magazine in the mailbox. Nice!


----------



## Dioni (Jan 20, 2010)

just great! as usual! 

Thanks friend!


----------



## andrew123 (Jan 20, 2010)

Great job as usual. Your work is appreciated. I think I'll buy a kit after reading this review.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 20, 2010)

Excellent review - and not surprising that you have given :twothumbs to the Preon. It has already attracted an enormous amount of interest with its style and performance. It is a very attractive light indeed, and competitively priced too.

Moving to Reviews...


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the support of my reviews everyone! :grouphug:



DM51 said:


> It is a very attractive light indeed, and competitively priced too.


A good point - I don't normally discuss value-for-money in my reviews, but it does seem like you get a lot for a low price here. :thumbsup:

The kit option (~$45 with CPF discount for both battery tubes/tailcaps with one head) seems like a particularly good deal to me. Of course, you are likely to want to go back later and get another head ... :laughing:


----------



## madmook (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow they were WAY off on the medium mode runtimes...

They need to update their website specs with either correct output or runtime.

Kinda disappointed actually, because their 6 hour figure was one of the selling points for me. I have a Ti Preon 2 and a Black kit.

I do like them, but man... the same thing was kinda done with the MiNi AA's medium runtime.


----------



## 1anrm (Jan 20, 2010)

madmook said:


> Wow they were WAY off on the medium mode runtimes...
> 
> They need to update their website specs with either correct output or runtime.
> 
> ...




Maybe this will balance out how they under stated runtimes on the quark AA medium lol. 

Thanks Selfbuilt for the always excellent review!


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 20, 2010)

madmook said:


> Wow they were WAY off on the medium mode runtimes... They need to update their website specs with either correct output or runtime.





1anrm said:


> Maybe this will balance out how they under stated runtimes on the quark AA medium lol.


FYI, I've noticed that 4Sevens is typically conservative in his output and runtime estimates. In this case, I believe 6 hours would have been reasonable if the Preon 1 really was putting out 8.5 OTF lumens. But based on comparisons to other lights in my lightbox, I'd "guestimate" it is more like ~20 OTF lumens for the Preon 1 on Med.

And you'll note that two different samples showed nearly identical output and runtime on Eneloops in my testing, so it's likely a general class effect.


----------



## madmook (Jan 20, 2010)

If I remember correctly, the original *ORIGINAL *announcement thread from 4sevens said that Preon I's medium mode was like 18 otf lumens or some such number, but then they soon after changed it to that 8.5... 

Am I crazy? Or does anybody else remember that?


----------



## spoonrobot (Jan 21, 2010)

selfbuilt said:


> Of course, you are likely to want to go back later and get another head ... :laughing:



That's the truth! I barely lasted a week before going and getting another head. Worked out great, the new head had a really nice warm tint, instead of the blue tint that the first one came with. Now I have a good pocket light (the 2xAAA) and a great keychain light (1xAAA) that gives me access to a lot of light if I need it and a good balance for EDC work.

Awesome review as always!


----------



## berry580 (Jan 22, 2010)

thx for the review =)
on the efficiency end, VersaTi is eating EVERYONE for breakfast.
This gives me the Fenix L1D Q5 verses every other 1xAA class lights feeling just around a year ago lol


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 22, 2010)

berry580 said:


> on the efficiency end, VersaTi is eating EVERYONE for breakfast.


Yes, quite true - for efficiency fiends (and fans of perfectly flat regulation), the VersaTi is king. Of course, it lacks a Lo mode and Hi mode is lower than all the semi-regulated lights. I'm also not sanguine about the VersaTi switching mechanism (i.e. I don't like relying on all those pins in the head).

It does make things a difficult choice, especially in Titanium. If you like the broader feature set, The IlluminaTi and Preon 1 are extemely close in performance - it really comes down to which build you prefer.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 23, 2010)

Another great review!
I thank you, my family thanks you and my credit card bank thanks you.


----------



## 22hornet (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow!
So, to put this in perspective:
when I joined CPF in 2006, one needed a Surefire P61 HOLA to have this level of brightness. (20 minutes of 120 lumens). Now a Preon2 will do equal, or better, with 2 simple alkaline AAA cells.
We sure have come a long way.

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 24, 2010)

22hornet said:


> when I joined CPF in 2006, one needed a Surefire P61 HOLA to have this level of brightness. (20 minutes of 120 lumens). Now a Preon2 will do equal, or better, with 2 simple alkaline AAA cells.


LOL, when you put it that way, it does seem like quite an evolution! :laughing:


----------



## ubetit (Jan 26, 2010)

selfbuilt said:


> It does make things a difficult choice, especially in Titanium. If you like the broader feature set, The IlluminaTi and Preon 1 are extemely close in performance - it really comes down to which build you prefer.


 
Excellent review as always. I tried to love my Ti Preon I but just couldn't. I didn't like the gap in the head when keychain ring or pocket clip wasn't installed (didn't want either) and the twisty head threads were always a two-handed operation. My titanium clicky tailcap was finicky as well. Maybe one of the colored Preons would be better for me.


----------



## amaretto (Jan 27, 2010)

I use a 10440 Li-ion in my preon 1 (even its not recommended) and its remarkable brighter than my preon 2 with 2x AAA. With 10440 you'll get a micro pocket cannon. I had no problems until now with the li-ion because i use my lights only short term (no longer than 1-2 minutes). Dont know if there would be any problems if you use it longer. Try it or not by your own risk.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 1, 2010)

FYI, 4Sevens.com informs that they use a proprietary coating on the Preons to increase the roughness to the touch (at the microscale).

It is true that the Preons are not quite as slippery as I would have expected from their appearance, but the coating is still not as "grippy" as actual knurling. Switching modes one-handed is doable in 1xAAA form, but not as easy as some other lights. 

:wave:


----------



## 4sevens (Feb 1, 2010)

selfbuilt said:


> FYI, 4Sevens.com informs that they use a proprietary coating on the Preons to increase the roughness to the touch (at the microscale).
> 
> It is true that the Preons are not quite as slippery as I would have expected from their appearance, but the coating is still not as "grippy" as actual knurling. Switching modes one-handed is doable in 1xAAA form, but not as easy as some other lights.
> 
> :wave:


The ideal is to "enhance" the grip, not necessarily replace knurling. The down side to knurling is that it'll tear up whatever you clip your light to - shift pockets/pants pockets.

Yes, one-handed operation for the P1 is not ideal. The P2 setup as a "pen light" is not bad.

One other thing - if the colored Preons get a little "slippery," wash it with some soap and water to get rid of the oils that fill the tiny grooves and the original grip is restored


----------



## nativecajun (Feb 8, 2010)

selfbuilt said:


> Yes, quite true - for efficiency fiends (and fans of perfectly flat regulation), the VersaTi is king. Of course, it lacks a Lo mode and Hi mode is lower than all the semi-regulated lights. I'm also not sanguine about the VersaTi switching mechanism (i.e. I don't like relying on all those pins in the head).
> 
> It does make things a difficult choice, especially in Titanium. If you like the broader feature set, The IlluminaTi and Preon 1 are extemely close in performance - it really comes down to which build you prefer.


 
I would love one Versa Ti in polished stainless instead of Ti. And if they fix the head switching i think I would go for one. It is a very handsome looking light as well. I have a Preon 1 in golden yellow on the way and two more EO1's in olive as well. I also have the maratac polished stainless AAA' 
Seems I may start a collection of AAA's but I do own a PD20, EZCR2, Quark mini 123 also. I am a fan of single cell lights. When you look at the runtimes the two battery ones usually run double time so I figure there is no difference in battery eating. Less light in the top end but for a light like that I think 70 lumens is plenty for camping. Especially when 70 lumens will only be used very seldom anyway. 

Daniel AKA nativecajun


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 10, 2010)

nativecajun said:


> When you look at the runtimes the two battery ones usually run double time so I figure there is no difference in battery eating. Less light in the top end but for a light like that I think 70 lumens is plenty for camping. Especially when 70 lumens will only be used very seldom anyway.


FYI, I should point out that my lightbox is not completely linear (i.e. it is not a proper integrating sphere) - so the max output of the 2xAAA version may be a bit more than it appears here. 

As a general rule - when matched for output - there is a slight bump in overall efficiency when run in 2x configuration as opposed 1x. But since the Preon output levels on 2xAAA are different from 1xAAA, that is not immediately obvious here.


----------



## Light11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Excellent review selfbuilt :thumbsup: Thanks.


----------



## AFAustin (May 16, 2010)

I'm a bit late to the party, I'm afraid, but I thoroughly enjoyed this excellent review. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thanks, Eric!

Andrew


----------



## BigBluefish (May 17, 2010)

I've come in even later, and bought one of the little suckers. In part as a result of your excellent review. Well, pre-ordered one with that warm XP-G. Which I might, or might not get, I guess, depending on how many they actually made for this run. 

I only have one AAA light now, a Microstream (for $16 or whatever they are now, everyone should have one) since my son got my E01. So, I have been thinking about gettng another...

With the extra 1 x AAA body, I should have quite a versatile penlight. I'd never had much use for this type of light (2 x AAA), but with the warm XP-G, and ability to use a 1 x AAA tube, it just seemd like too useful a light to not try for $45. A penlight putting out 120 lumens! And a 2 +/- lumen low!(The warms are only Q5 flux.) Who would have thought of that?


----------



## Xak (May 23, 2010)

Which is lower on low mode with non-alkaline batteries? I like to use my IlluminaTi to check pupils (paramedic), wonder how the Preon I compares. If it is similar or lower I may try one in warm white as I think it would be less harsh on the patient.

One thing I like about my IlluminaTi, but don't know if the Preon I can do, is a pseudo-momentary on technique. I turn it on, then loosen the head just until the light turns off. I carry it in my uniform pocket all day and night and it doesn't turn on accidentally or shift at all. When I pull it out of my pocket and squeeze the body slightly it creates a contact and a momentary on effect that is 100% reliable and I can cycle through the brightness modes as well. I like this better than a clicky (in this style light) because I can still twist it on and tail stand if needed.

The Preon is a bit bigger than the IlluminaTi. If the IlluminaTi comes out with a warm R5 I'm getting one and putting the old on on my wife's key chain!

Love this light.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 25, 2010)

Xak said:


> Which is lower on low mode with non-alkaline batteries? I like to use my IlluminaTi to check pupils (paramedic), wonder how the Preon I compares. If it is similar or lower I may try one in warm white as I think it would be less harsh on the patient.
> 
> One thing I like about my IlluminaTi, but don't know if the Preon I can do, is a pseudo-momentary on technique. I turn it on, then loosen the head just until the light turns off. I carry it in my uniform pocket all day and night and it doesn't turn on accidentally or shift at all. When I pull it out of my pocket and squeeze the body slightly it creates a contact and a momentary on effect that is 100% reliable and I can cycle through the brightness modes as well. I like this better than a clicky (in this style light) because I can still twist it on and tail stand if needed.


Low levels are very similar. As you will see in my tables in the review, the two Preons samples were ~10-20% dimmer than the my one IlluminaTi sample. But that could be well within standard variation (in fact, I suspect the circuits of both lights are made by the same maker).

The "squeeze" technique you mention is possible with the preon as well (this is due to the slight give in the screw threads). The head grip is probably better with the Illuminati for this sort of thing (i.e. I presume you are holding the head with your index and second finger, and pressing the body with your thumb?). As has been pointed out here, the grippiness of the Preon is better than expected, and allows one-handed twisting. But for holding on while pressing the base, I suspect the ridge detail of the Illuminati would be better.


----------



## Xak (May 27, 2010)

Excellent review! Thanx! I hope IlluminaTi gets some warm LEDs, I'm sticking with this design for 1xAAA. It's perfect.


----------



## maksimi (Jul 22, 2010)

*selfbuilt,*

Could you take pictures with black head and black clicky tailcap from Preon 2 and combined with yellow, blue and red bodie of Preon 1?


----------



## brightnorm (Aug 14, 2010)

Frankly, I am disappointed with my new Preon 1. Despite its excellent beam and stylish body this is basically a two-handed light, and that pretty much invalidates it for my use. I am sorry that in this case 4Sevens chose form over function. A shame, because it is otherwise such a fine light.

Brightnorm


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 14, 2010)

brightnorm said:


> Frankly, I am disappointed with my new Preon 1. Despite its excellent beam and stylish body this is basically a two-handed light, and that pretty much invalidates it for my use. I am sorry that in this case 4Sevens chose form over function. A shame, because it is otherwise such a fine light.
> 
> Brightnorm


 
Just buy a tailcap switch for it from 4Sevens.


----------



## brightnorm (Aug 15, 2010)

That will defeat the idea of a tiny AAA. I will go back to my faithful Fenix E01. Simple and dependable.

BN


----------



## alk007 (Aug 15, 2010)

Fenix E01 is two-handed light also ...


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 15, 2010)

. . . And the beam isn't even as good as the Preon I on low-mode.

Tailcap isn't that big or tall. 

The Streamlight Microstream has a lower-profile clicky.


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Aug 15, 2010)

alk007 said:


> Fenix E01 is two-handed light also ...



Due to the knurling on the E01's head, I can operate each of my three E01s with one hand.


----------



## EverythingIsFire (Aug 26, 2010)

Just put in an order through 4Sevens for the Preon 2. I was going for the Streamlight Stylus Pro(had that in my amazon cart for a month, I think) but I caught another review from "Nutnfancy" on youtube and thought I'd shell out the extra $ for the modes and also the better looks doesn't hurt :thumbsup: Took me forever to decide which of the two to get and then which colour haha. Can't wait to get this in


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Aug 26, 2010)

EverythingIsFire said:


> Just put in an order through 4Sevens for the Preon 2. I was going for the Streamlight Stylus Pro(had that in my amazon cart for a month, I think) but I caught another review from "Nutnfancy" on youtube and thought I'd shell out the extra $ for the modes and also the better looks doesn't hurt :thumbsup: Took me forever to decide which of the two to get and then which colour haha. Can't wait to get this in



:welcome: You'll love the Preon 2! FYI, since you were debating the Stylus Pro, I also have a Preon 2 but it has never felt right to me (especially with its reverse clickie), so I installed the Preon head on my Stylus Pro body. The SP's forward clickie combined with a beefier replacement clip from Streamlight makes the Preon Pro one of my fave lights (along with my D10 R2).

I also just checked ebay and found different colors of the Stylus Pro going for $17, so I might just get another one.

Stylus Pro mod first reported here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/179101

Preon head fits Stylus Pro (start with post #10): https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/280066


----------



## EverythingIsFire (Aug 27, 2010)

Mr. Shawn said:


> :welcome: You'll love the Preon 2! FYI, since you were debating the Stylus Pro, I also have a Preon 2 but it has never felt right to me (especially with its reverse clickie), so I installed the Preon head on my Stylus Pro body. The SP's forward clickie combined with a beefier replacement clip from Streamlight makes the Preon Pro one of my fave lights (along with my D10 R2).
> 
> I also just checked ebay and found different colors of the Stylus Pro going for $17, so I might just get another one.
> 
> ...


Woah, thanks for those links! Reasons I told myself to get a penlight were to keep in the car in case I need to read something in there, find something under the seats or anywhere inside, check under the hood if it breaks down and/or signal someone for help. Also wanted to carry one around in my pant's pocket for everyday use, would work especially well if we have another blackout at work (we have really really cheap plastic flashlights laying around that are better than nothing but they do a pretty terrible job) I also go to concerts and if I or someone else drops something, it's SO much better than the light shining from a cell phone :laughing: It was such a tough decision but I thought the diff. settings would come in handy. I know I'm going to get the stylus pro for my dad's car, thing looks like a great value! What's "reverse/forward clicky" exactly? I don't know all too much about lights but I sure dig them!


----------



## brightnorm (Aug 27, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Aug 28, 2010)

EverythingIsFire said:


> Woah, thanks for those links! ... What's "reverse/forward clicky" exactly? I don't know all too much about lights but I sure dig them!



You're welcome! Re: your question about reverse and forward clickies, this info is from the awesome CPF Welcome Mat (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/277224):

Q: How do I choose a switch?
A: The "reverse clickie" is very commonly available in inexpensive and general use household and outdoor flashlights. It has a button which must be fully pressed until it clicks and then fully released in order to get light. Once the light is on, a soft press will momentarily turn the light off, and once the button is released, the light will reactivate. This is a very inexpensive (and hence popular) switch type, but it is not suited for signaling or momentary operation.


A "forward clickie," however, can be gently pressed from the Off position to momentarily activate the light, and it will turn off once the button is released. The user can also push the button until it clicks to keep the light on. This is available in some Maglite, Streamlight, Inova, and Surefire models.


----------



## brightnorm (Aug 28, 2010)

alk007 said:


> Fenix E01 is two-handed light also ...


 
I own 7 EO1's. Because of excellent head knurling all 7 are easily operated with one hand. If you don't mind a rather unsightly mod you can jury-rig the Preon with a narrow strip of black skateboard tape around the head that converts it into a one-hand light.

​Brightnorm


----------



## EverythingIsFire (Aug 28, 2010)

Mr. Shawn said:


> You're welcome! Re: your question about reverse and forward clickies, this info is from the awesome CPF Welcome Mat (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/277224):
> 
> Q: How do I choose a switch?
> A: The "reverse clickie" is very commonly available in inexpensive and general use household and outdoor flashlights. It has a button which must be fully pressed until it clicks and then fully released in order to get light. Once the light is on, a soft press will momentarily turn the light off, and once the button is released, the light will reactivate. This is a very inexpensive (and hence popular) switch type, but it is not suited for signaling or momentary operation.
> ...


Ohhh gotcha! Thanks again. Just got my light in the mail :twothumbs Love getting stuff after a tough day at work+ so soon! Great service from 4sevens and cool little discount by joining here.

edit: Wow..a plethora of information in that thread, wonderful!


----------



## EverythingIsFire (Aug 31, 2010)

Man, this light is great! Glad I shelled out the extra $20 over the stylus pro(probably will buy that as a gift to someone) for the extra settings. That high setting lit the hell out of my room and did a great job in my backyard. I tend to go up n' down the stairs here at night and 1) not turning on hallway lights and 2) not tripping over stuff in the dark because of this light is fantastic. Really loving the edc use of this thing. lI'm hoping for a random black out at work :laughing:


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 31, 2010)

EverythingIsFire said:


> That high setting lit the hell out of my room and did a great job in my backyard.


It's a good point - I think we easily forget just how bright even the smallest modern pocket light can be. For most of the general population, even the 1xAAA Preon would outshine their typical dollar-store 2-D cell incan.

All the more reason why aspects like build features, output levels, user interface, battery configuration, runtime, etc. are what really matter today. There are certainly a lot of options out there!


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 13, 2011)

> *Re: 4Sevens Preon Review ( 1xAAA & 2xAAA ): RUNTIMES , BEAMSHOTS , and more !*
> Written by *khalwat* on 11-12-2010 04:39 PM GMT
> 
> 
> ...





> *Re: 4Sevens Preon Review ( 1xAAA & 2xAAA ): RUNTIMES , BEAMSHOTS , and more !*
> Written by *solo-act* on 11-16-2010 09:46 AM GMT
> 
> Thanks for the greatreview. I ordered a couple of these yesterday.





> *Re: 4Sevens Preon Review ( 1xAAA & 2xAAA ): RUNTIMES , BEAMSHOTS , and more !*
> Written by *srvctec* on 11-19-2010 09:32 PM GMT
> 
> Thanks for the excellentreview as usual selfbuilt! Just ordered a Titanium Preon2 taking advantage of the black Friday sale. I'm retiring my D10 after 2 years of EDC. That's the longest I've ever EDCed one light which speaks volumes to what I think of it. Just wanting a slimmer light and one that most likely will be easier to mouth hold when working inside of copiers.
> ...





> *Re: 4Sevens Preon Review ( 1xAAA & 2xAAA ): RUNTIMES , BEAMSHOTS , and more !*
> Written by *LightObsession* on 11-30-2010 09:28 PM GMT
> 
> Thanks for the greatreview.
> ...





> *Re: 4Sevens Preon Review ( 1xAAA & 2xAAA ): RUNTIMES , BEAMSHOTS , and more !*
> Written by *Batang Regla* on 12-20-2010 07:27 AM GMT
> 
> Hi selfbuilt
> ...


*Re: 4Sevens Preon Review ( 1xAAA & 2xAAA ): RUNTIMES , BEAMSHOTS , and more !*
Written by *selfbuilt* on 12-20-2010 09:55 AM GMT



Batang Regla said:


> What will you choose from 1st to last? Fenix ldo1ss, Preon revo ss, Itp a3, Preon 1, Preon Ti.
> 
> Also is there really an issue about stainless steel? (steel shavings?)


Sorry, I don't believe in ranking lights - just too many variables to decide. All lights have their relative merits and drawbacks, depending on the use. Personally, I like a Sorry, I don't believe in ranking lights - just too many variables to decide. All lights have their relative merits and drawbacks, depending on the use. Personally, I like a 1xAAA light that can withstand keychain carry well, and it is solid and durable (without being too heavy). I also don't like visible PWM.

My only issue with stainless steel is the fact that it is a poorer thermal conductor than titanium or aluminum. May be an issue if you run theses lights on Hi.



> *Re: 4Sevens Preon Review ( 1xAAA & 2xAAA ): RUNTIMES , BEAMSHOTS , and more !*
> Written by *Batang Regla* on 12-20-2010 01:48 PM GMT
> 
> Thanks again selfbuilt.
> ...



*Re: 4Sevens Preon Review ( 1xAAA & 2xAAA ): RUNTIMES , BEAMSHOTS , and more !*
Written by *selfbuilt* on 12-21-2010 10:37 AM GMT



Batang Regla said:


> Visible PWM?


Pulse Width Modulation (PWM) is the common method for reducing output for Lo/Med modes in small flashlights (like most 1xAA). When the frequency is low (<120 Hz or so), it can be very distracting for those us sensitive to it (think strobe effect at a disco Pulse Width Modulation (PWM) is the common method for reducing output for Lo/Med modes in small flashlights (like most 1xAA). When the frequency is low (<120 Hz or so), it can be very distracting for those us sensitive to it (think strobe effect at a disco :green.

200-300Hz is generally acceptable in practice, although still noticeable. You need to go >1000 Hz (1 kHz) for it not to be visually detectable (the Preons are very good >2.4 kHz). But with increasing frequency, you typically loose some efficiency. Well worth the trade-off in my opinion.

Note that some people are not bothered by low freq PWM - individual sensitivity varies.



> *Re: 4Sevens Preon Review ( 1xAAA & 2xAAA ): RUNTIMES , BEAMSHOTS , and more !*
> Written by *Batang Regla* on 12-21-2010 01:23 PM GMT
> 
> Thank you very much for explaining it selfbuilt.
> ...





> *Re: 4Sevens Preon Review ( 1xAAA & 2xAAA ): RUNTIMES , BEAMSHOTS , and more !*
> Written by *HKJ* on 12-21-2010 02:27 PM GMT
> 
> 
> ...



*Re: 4Sevens Preon Review ( 1xAAA & 2xAAA ): RUNTIMES , BEAMSHOTS , and more !*
Written by *selfbuilt* on 12-21-2010 04:26 PM GMT



HKJ said:


> You have to check the review sites for pwm, both Selfbuild and my site has measurement of it.
> 
> For collecting AAA lights my site is probably the right place to start, I have been collecting and testing then for some time.


I second that - HKJ has an extensive collection of I second that - HKJ has an extensive collection of 1xAAA lights. 

I hadn't though to list PWM freq in a master list anywhere - you would have to scroll down in my individual reviews until you get to the PWM section.

Note that PWM freq can change over time, as manufacturer's revise their production methods. I know for example the newer ITP A3 lights have >1 kHz PWM (certainly improved over the older 200 Hz reported in my review). I haven't tested one directly, though.




> *Re: 4Sevens Preon Review ( 1xAAA & 2xAAA ): RUNTIMES , BEAMSHOTS , and more !*
> Written by *Batang Regla* on 12-22-2010 03:14 PM GMT
> 
> Ok thank again. HKJ i will read your reviews.





> *Re: 4Sevens Preon Review ( 1xAAA & 2xAAA ): RUNTIMES , BEAMSHOTS , and more !*
> Written by *cana33* on 01-04-2011 04:49 PM GMT
> 
> 
> ...





> *Re: 4Sevens Preon Review ( 1xAAA & 2xAAA ): RUNTIMES , BEAMSHOTS , and more !*
> Written by *srfreddy* on 02-12-2011 05:56 PM GMT
> 
> Oh, and the Maratacs have emmiter centering rings. Is thePreon set still sold somewhere?





> *Re: 4Sevens Preon Review ( 1xAAA & 2xAAA ): RUNTIMES , BEAMSHOTS , and more !*
> Written by *EDcLED* on 02-13-2011 08:20 AM GMT
> 
> Thanks to thereview I like my preon even more. I notice more than hint of green tint but I am sensitive to tint and rather green than blue. I was wondering if any out there have found that by using the spare tail O-ring that switching with one hand is a breeze, it sure did wonders for me. I don't know how water resistant that would be but I will just buy another if if falls in the bring and drowns.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 13, 2011)

> *Re: 4Sevens Preon Review (1xAAA & 2xAAA): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!*
> Written by *EDcLED* on 02-13-2011 09:45 AM GMT
> 
> 
> ...





> *Re: 4Sevens Preon Review (1xAAA & 2xAAA): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!*
> Written by *pinetree89* on 02-13-2011 12:06 PM GMT
> 
> Been EDCing my Preon 1 for about a month now. It's the perfect size for my front shirt pocket. Love the modes, and the form factor.
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 13, 2011)

The thread discussions for the last few months have been *fully restored* from the search engine cache data (thank you tandem!).

Please carry on!


----------



## Russ Prechtl (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for another great review (as usual!)

I love my Preon 1 Ti. I added a clicky tail switch and it's even handier. I even found a use for the strobe mode at work - I use it when walking through our big warehouse so I don't get "squished" by a forklift. The strobe makes sure the drivers see me. I love this little light!


----------



## pblanch (Dec 19, 2011)

I also put the clicky tail cap on my Preon 1 Ti. Very useful. Nice low. Both my Preon Ti (1+2) when twisting the heads feels like grating steel with sandpaper. I cleaned and re lubed them and that made it a bit better but still rough. My Black Preon 1 is silky smooth when taking the cap/head off so am wondering if that's just a characteristic of Titanium. I am amazed at the heat that it pumps out on high. They are both ti so it does transfer heat better as stated by self build but still I didn't expect it. Does get too hot to touch its just not what I was expecting. I also put a chap stick cap on it and it make a great diffuser. Fits perfectly and better than the EO5 trick.

Although I only got them in cool would have loved to have a neutral color. Also in Medium has a buzz for both 1 +2 battery configs. Anyone else get this.


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 20, 2011)

pblanch said:


> Although I only got them in cool would have loved to have a neutral color.


I don't know if they are still available, but I recently tested a Preon 2 XP-G R4 Neutral from 4Sevens:

4Sevens Neutral White tints - Preon 2 & Quark 123-2-X - Comparison to Cool White 

:wave:


----------



## pblanch (Dec 21, 2011)

I read that review before I got them. Thanks for the effort selfbuilt I appreciate the honest reviews that you (all all the cpf) give. I don't fully understand all of the technical details that many provide but I do enjoy reading them and am slowly picking things up.

I think they are a great little light and when I got them on special (black friday) I really thought I got myself a bargain. The black Preon 1 is going to be a great Xmas present (I am keeping the Titanium models though)


----------



## climberkid (Dec 22, 2011)

Selfbuilt, do you have any comparing data on the High-CRI vs. R5?


Alex


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 22, 2011)

climberkid said:


> Selfbuilt, do you have any comparing data on the High-CRI vs. R5?


Sorry, no idea - I haven't seen it.


----------



## BigBoreLEO (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks for the review. It's on my list to buy! Cool little light.


----------



## Samy (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm having occasional problems with my 2 month old preon2. In the past week occasionally the tail clicky won't work. I have to tap the light and press the clicky half a dozen times and wiggle it a bit to get the light to turn on and/or function properly. Does any else have similar experiences?

Cheers


----------



## Peichor (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you for the great review. I'm just trying to choose the preon I or II.


----------



## kreisler (Dec 27, 2011)

several youtube videos show how to disassemble the tail clicky and implement some minor modifications (improvements).


----------



## tobrien (Dec 27, 2011)

kreisler said:


> several youtube videos show how to disassemble the tail clicky and implement some minor modifications (improvements).


what type of mods for improvements?

also, does anyone know if the titanium preon switch is more 'solid' and has less play in the button moving around than the non-titanium switches they sell? that's the one thing I don't like about the preon series is how the clicky switches, well, the black one at least, have a lot of play and movement in the buttons (side to side, etc.)


----------



## kreisler (Dec 28, 2011)

youtube: people stuff toilet paper, thick mini o-rings or mini split rings right beneath the button cap. this measure reduces the play between the cap and the actual click button. there are several vids demostarting it afaik.

i m out of time. need to leave, bye


----------



## dawson06 (Dec 28, 2011)

The Preon 2 was the first "real" flashlight I bought. Great EDC light.


----------



## tobrien (Dec 29, 2011)

dawson06 said:


> The Preon 2 was the first "real" flashlight I bought. Great EDC light.


how long have you been EDCing it? congrats man!


----------



## dajab77 (Jan 5, 2012)

Great review, I'm considering getting one.
Thanks'


----------



## Dapro (Jan 7, 2012)

Great review....I will be picking one of these up after finding out you can put a clicky tail switch on it, thanks for the comparison 

Brian


----------



## shagaholik (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks for the detailed review, might pick one up.


----------



## BWX (Apr 23, 2012)

I recently bought two of the Ti high CRI versions. They were listed as 160 lumens like the r5 vers., they look pretty bright, but not quite as bright as my Preon 1 S2 converted to a Preon 2 XPG-S2 which is crazy bright for a pen light. It would be interesting to know how bright these high CRI versions are, it's hard to tell because the beam color is so drastically different. Looks amazing though, colors pop like crazy.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 23, 2012)

BWX said:


> I recently bought two of the Ti high CRI versions. They were listed as 160 lumens like the r5 vers., they look pretty bright, but not quite as bright as my Preon 1 S2 converted to a Preon 2 XPG-S2 which is crazy bright for a pen light. It would be interesting to know how bright these high CRI versions are, it's hard to tell because the beam color is so drastically different. Looks amazing though, colors pop like crazy.


Actually, I have reviewed a Preon 2 Neutral White (XP-G R4), and more recently had an opportunity to briefly test a High CRI version. 

The Neutral had exactly the same output/runtime curve as the original Cool White (Xp-G R5) I tested in this review. That is to say, ~190 ANSI FL-1 lumens, levelling off to ~160 lumens after 15+ mins, with a 50% runtime of ~50mins on eneloop.

The High CRI had ~140 ANSI FL-1 lumens, levelling off to ~120 lumens after 15+ mins, and with a 50% runtime of ~50mins on eneloop.

Take those lumen estimates with a bit of salt, as I can't be sure my lightbox correctly interprets the tint differences any better than the human eye does.


----------



## BWX (Apr 23, 2012)

Cool! Those figures don't surprise me. Not bad at all.. My XPG-S2 Preon 1 converted to a Preon 2 is really nice and bright, probably even a little more than the r4/5, but it does get very warm, very quickly. Still it's always amazing to me how bright it is for a ''pen light''...


----------



## jkid1911 (Jun 18, 2013)

Will the Preon 2 work with the Energizer Ultimate Lithiums? I believe that they are 1.5v each but not sure. I saw the referecne to the Energizer L92's but not familiar with them. Thanks in advance for any helpful responses.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes, they will. I put an L92 into the high-CRI Preon that I bought my daughter when she entered medical school.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 19, 2013)

jkid1911 said:


> Will the Preon 2 work with the Energizer Ultimate Lithiums? I believe that they are 1.5v each but not sure. I saw the referecne to the Energizer L92's but not familiar with them. Thanks in advance for any helpful responses.


Yes, I have also found that the Preon 2 works fine with L92 lithium. Here is a runtme from a more recent review:


----------



## calamari (Jan 13, 2014)

dawson06 said:


> The Preon 2 was the first "real" flashlight I bought. Great EDC light.



Hey, 

Perhaps this is a stupid question, but how well has it held up to hard use? I'm looking at picking up a P2 but can't help feeling that it looks a little delicate ??

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## WickedSlow (Apr 8, 2014)

Similar question here. I would think the Preon 2 will accumulate scratches quite each, maybe more or less noticeable depending on color choice, but should still hold up over time given the materials. Any feedback on long-term use?


----------



## revscott (Jul 11, 2014)

Ok so I just bought a preon 2 body for my preon 1 Ti. It's my understanding that the medium and high modes are brighter, but the low mode is about the same (around 2 lms). So my question is why isn't the runtime more on low with double the batteries? The foursevens website lists both the preen 1 & 2 on low mode as lasting 23 hours. Shouldn't the preon 2 last longer. Sorry if this is a stupid question.


----------



## walterr839 (Jul 11, 2014)

I use a Preon 2 head with a P1 body (I think the heads are the same) with a clicky switch and AAA sized lion battery
Works great. bright enough

In fact I have two and Vinh modded one to Nicha 219

Great EDC


----------



## revscott (Jul 11, 2014)

I agree it's a great EDC and the heads are interchangeable. My question was about the runtime on the Low mode for both preon 1 & 2. If they are about the same, shouldn't the preon 2 runtime on Low mode be longer with double the batteries?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 11, 2014)

revscott said:


> So my question is why isn't the runtime more on low with double the batteries? The foursevens website lists both the preen 1 & 2 on low mode as lasting 23 hours. Shouldn't the preon 2 last longer. Sorry if this is a stupid question.


You are right - the Lo on the Preon 2 should last about twice as long 2xAAA as the Preon 1 (as the output is about the same). This is another example of how the Foursevens specs are often conservative. I would consider them as minimal reference specs, as opposed to typical ("average") performance.


----------



## revscott (Jul 11, 2014)

Thx selfbuilt. Your reviews are always helpful.


----------



## brisco (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm heading to the website to get one of these. What is the CPF discount code?


----------



## LightObsession (Dec 29, 2015)

Any comparisons to the new Preon 1 & 2?


----------



## ZX9RCAM (Jan 30, 2016)

Sorry to dredge this thread from the abyss.

Many years owner of a Preon, just have not used it much.
I was looking through my collection & picked it up to check on it's condition.

Batteries were dead, no corrosion or anything, but I can't get the "second" battery out.

Any suggestions?

TIA,

- Cam


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 9, 2016)

ZX9RCAM said:


> Batteries were dead, no corrosion or anything, but I can't get the "second" battery out.


Presuming this is the 2AAA, have you tried unscrewing the tailcap clicky, and then just poking it out with a fine implement?

And :welcome:


----------



## LightObsession (Feb 9, 2016)

Still no comparisons to the new and old Preon 1 and Preon 2 ? 

I have an old style Preon 2, but am certain that I'd prefer the UI and forward clicky of the new Preons. 

I'd like to see some beam shot comparisons and run time comparisons between the old and new Preons.

If this already exists, I apologize and please direct me to it.


----------



## spoonrobot (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm interested in a comparison as well. I like the new Preon but I liked the older ones a little more. The new one is a different concept with the single color (black) forward clicky, body style and knurling. It's more in line with 4sevens other offerings but it doesn't have the character of the earlier Preon or even the much maligned Preon Penlight.

That said, this is a light I've purchased 7 times starting with the original run in 2009 (2008?)


----------



## LightObsession (Feb 12, 2016)

spoonrobot said:


> I'm interested in a comparison as well. I like the new Preon but I liked the older ones a little more. The new one is a different concept with the single color (black) forward clicky, body style and knurling. It's more in line with 4sevens other offerings but it doesn't have the character of the earlier Preon or even the much maligned Preon Penlight.
> 
> That said, this is a light I've purchased 7 times starting with the original run in 2009 (2008?)



Have you handled and used the new Preon?


----------



## spoonrobot (Feb 19, 2016)

I have. I ordered one as soon as I saw the email from 4sevens and received it right before Thanksgiving. I've been edc-ing it since then and have found it to be a very good light that meets my needs as well as the previous models.


----------



## Tolip (Jun 12, 2018)

Now this thread makes me sad. 
I have two tuxedos, a gold, a blue, three blacks and a green, but I will never own a red Preon P2 with a high CRI LED...


----------



## malJohann (Jun 20, 2018)

Tolip said:


> Now this thread makes me sad.
> I have two tuxedos, a gold, a blue, three blacks and a green, but I will never own a red Preon P2 with a high CRI LED...


Are you aware of the Preon P1 MKIII? Sure it’s not red, but it does have a Nichia 92+ CRI. Limited edition too. https://darksucks.com/products/preon-p1


----------



## jpelzel (Mar 15, 2020)

All .. 
Just uncovered 4 Preon flashlights ... 2 Double AAA cell and 2 Single AAA cell lights ... the kicker is that it appears that the batteries have been in there a long time and I cannot get them out to change them .. any suggestions on removing the tail pieces without monkeying up the aluminum ? The Lens assemblies work great .. luckily I have two lights that I was able to test them .. but no telling if the springs are shot or not and if ( or how badly ) the batteries have leaked over the year ... 

Thanks for any suggestions 
joe


----------

